# Immunology tests



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi
I just have my 3rd BFN after another egg donor cycle abroad.
Do you know if there is somewhere in Cardiff where I can have immune tests? We will have a last cycle but trying to see if there is any test we could have to know why the embies are not implanting (2 good blasto transferred each cycle)
I used to go to IVF Wales before going down the donor route.

Thank you for your help

Karen x x


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Karen

I'm in the same boat as you 3rd BFN. I'm not sure if Lyndons new clinic do the tests or possibly the Natural Fertility Clinic May do these are there addresses

http://www.crmw.co.uk/

http://www.nhfc.co.uk/

I'm sure someone will pop on later who has had them done but these might be worth a try

Jules x

/links


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks Jules.
I just sent an email to the spire hospital in cardiff asking for info as on their website they mention immune test for recurrent implantation failure. 
Just afraid of how long it would take to first have an appointment and then do the tests...! 
Karen x x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya girls

lyndon's clinic CRMW do the endometrian biospy and its cheaper than anywhere else in the uk. for full immune testing and treatments you woould have to go to london and i would recommend dr gorgy at the fertility academy you talking around £1500 for tests plus treatments onto if things are found. 

i had the biospy done in liverpool and high dose steriods were the treatment yet i know some use IVIG, intralipds humira

i do know of a doc in kent that uses intralipids if you want his details?


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks Kara
I am going to email CRMW to have more info. Because am not followed by any consultant it's hard, not sure what to do or where to go...
Karen x x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

let us know when you get information

i decided on my own to go the biospy, alot on consultants dont believe


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi KG - you could have a phone consultation with Dr Gorgy in London to arrange the tests.  You can have your blood taken locally and it would then be sent to TDL in London then on to Chicago (Mon-Weds only - last FedEx goes 1pm Weds).

The results would go back to Dr G and you'd need a follow-up consultation to discuss.


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Had an email back from the Spire hospital in Cardiff, first consultation is £150 and natural killer cells on endometrial is £370.

Is that enough to find out why embies don't implant?


----------



## SoneaSze (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi
I think CRMW will shortly be equipped for Immunology testing. There's a new immunology section on their website. Go and check it out. 

Cheers


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Just updating

Crmw is now undertaking full immune testing.


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi
I forgot to reply that Amanda emailed me back in December:


We can offer you a wide range of investigations.  

The basic ones which I feel you should consider are thyroid function, prolactin, FBC, ferritin and thrombophilia screen. Also feel a saline scan or hysteroscopy would be warranted if you have not had one before.

Other investigations we can perform for you, although there is no concrete evidence of their benefit are- NK assay, endometrial biopsy for NK cells, cytokinae ratio, DQ alpha, lymhocyte antibody detection (LAD), vitamin D levels, insulin resistance and immunoglobulin screening.



We are now moving on to adoption so that isn't relevant anymore for us but just posting it if it can help someone else.
Karen x x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

karen thank you for the update and i wish you all the best with your onward journey


----------



## CLAIRE1969 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi,
Just noticed that they are doing all immunology tests at  CRMW now.( including the ones that need to go off to Chicago.)Also says that they will be starting intralipids soon.


----------

